# Looks Like Mildew



## aqua59 (Nov 9, 2011)

I have a mildew looking growth on all my plants in my 25 tall. I have a lot of Anubis, Java Fern, Crypts. I've seen it before on my Anubis but now it's on everything. In the past I've dealt with Algae with cutting lighting, increased water changes an adding algae eating creatures. In this case I think I might need a different approach. This has happened faster. I fertilize bi weekly with Flourish Seachem, and have just added Fluval Stratum substate. My water is 7 out of the tap, but the Fuval substrate knocks it down pretty fast.
I need answers fast because this is happening fast. 
Thanks


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Do you have a photo?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Without pic, consider a bacteria bloom ?


----------

